# New Girl In Town



## confusedvirgo (May 6, 2019)

Hi! My name is Jessica and I’m 38. I am not in a relationship any longer but used to visit this forum regularly years ago when I was. I’d love to meet new people and maybe make some new friends. 🙂


----------



## seeking_for_wife (Oct 12, 2020)

hello Jessica, how are you? hope you doing good, me too i'm searching for some company. where are you from?


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Oh good lord, this is not a hook up or dating site.....and FYI, you are replying to a post from almost a year and a half ago.


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome. How come confused?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mods?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Mods?


All present and correct, Sir!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie Cat has determined that this thread must also be closed.


----------

